# turkroach profiteering to come?



## potatofarms (Feb 27, 2022)

so turk lira is in freefall and im loling hard.
but seriously thinking about when it will hit bottom and erdogan either ropes himself or has some help to tie the noose.

what say kiwi biz heads about signs its time to buy lira and make a buck from a dying duck?
dont worry, after it starts to rise and im ready to cash out, i will only sell to a cunt like china because i hate roaches and china removes kebab


----------



## Foghot (Feb 27, 2022)

my eyes


----------



## potatofarms (Feb 27, 2022)

Foghot said:


> View attachment 3024443
> 
> my eyes


????? glow how? how does this post benefit cia? jews even?
just asking biz heads what are good indicators lira is at lowest point before going back up.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Feb 27, 2022)

potatofarms said:


> ????? glow how? how does this post benefit cia? jews even?
> just asking biz heads what are good indicators lira is at lowest point before going back up.


National currencies don't recover in the way you are thinking.


----------



## potatofarms (Feb 27, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> National currencies don't recover in the way you are thinking.


im no economist, im just assuming that all things that change go up and down and when going down ends going up starts.
maybe regime changes, or getting bailed out, or having some great discovery of natural reserves or technology... really not an expert or even amature.

whats your prediction then?


----------



## Save the Loli (Feb 27, 2022)

They cut a bunch of zeroes off the lira and 1 million lira is now worth 1 lira and call it a day. Actually I think Turkey literally did this the last time they fucked up their money like 20 years ago.


----------



## TurkishOreo (Feb 27, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> They cut a bunch of zeroes off the lira and 1 million lira is now worth 1 lira and call it a day. Actually I think Turkey literally did this the last time they fucked up their money like 20 years ago.


Don't remind me of the fuckery that is 1.000.000 YTL to 1 TL.

Whose tard idea was it to use 6 zeroes for what's literally one roachbuck.


----------



## TheRedChair (Feb 27, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> They cut a bunch of zeroes off the lira and 1 million lira is now worth 1 lira and call it a day. Actually I think Turkey literally did this the last time they fucked up their money like 20 years ago.


When you fire all of your professionals in the  financial institutions and replace them with family.... This shit happens.  

Turkey was a very stable Nation. But Modern Day Turkey have turned their backs on all of the hard work  *Mustafa Kemal Atatürk* had done during his life time.  He was a great man who embraced both western style culture and modern Islam.   

Today's Turkey is becoming more and more hardline hence destabilization will continue.


----------



## Save the Loli (Feb 27, 2022)

TheRedChair said:


> When you fire all of your professionals in the  financial institutions and replace them with family.... This shit happens.


It's even better than that, since IIRC they decided to base their banking around Islam. Basically, Erdogan believes that the central bank raising the interest rate is un-Islamic, therefore fires/forces to resign anyone who tries to push for that as banking policy. Yet he doesn't actually bother to comply with all the other Islamic banking restrictions, he mostly just stops people from raising the interest rate and occasionally demands they lower it. It's a monumentally stupid economic policy.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Feb 27, 2022)

still voting for erdogan even if you slice my skull off


----------

